# Tuterals on painting blades



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Looking for any tutorials for air brushing or creating some nice blades. Trying to learn so to keep busy. I know over the years I remember people sharing steps on how to articals. been searching for a couple days and reading every thing i can. Well we have some of the greatest painters on here as any where. So figured i d ask it they woul;d like to share tips and tutorials. Never air brushed before so Im starting at the beginning. Although I have spray painted.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

viper1 
put down 20 blades and spray them with same paint from airsol can.let them dry ,cut out stencil and air brush 5,make 4 difrent stencels.let them dry and then you seal them,people use woter base envirotech paint from pat catan's for air brush details.if you have silver blades,coper blades,you can spray 40 a time,and then you finish them with air brush.

snag


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

HappySnag said:


> viper1
> put down 20 blades and spray them with same paint from airsol can.let them dry ,cut out stencil and air brush 5,make 4 difrent stencels.let them dry and then you seal them,people use woter base envirotech paint from pat catan's for air brush details.if you have silver blades,coper blades,you can spray 40 a time,and then you finish them with air brush.
> 
> snag


Thanks Snag! Glad some one responded, seems pretty bad not to get a lot of answers from guys who do it. I have bought an air gun and paint. Got quite a few paints and will try. Is there a special material for the stencils that sticks to them. Or how do you keep it on the blade?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

viper1 
make stencil from harder paper,drew patern and cut out patern with utility knife,hold over blade and air brush,harder paper like first and last page of notebook.

snag


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

HappySnag said:


> viper1
> make stencil from harder paper,drew patern and cut out patern with utility knife,hold over blade and air brush,harder paper like first and last page of notebook.
> 
> snag


Thanks snag! Seen they sell a plastic template with a sort of wood burner too for coping stencils. Also found it works to drill holes in a blank for dots or even grind thin slots. Then make legs on blank with a paper clip to keep it off the paint. Use to do some paint finishing work on cars and tooling so this is coming pretty easy. People dont seem to have a lot of time for sharing these days. So I appreciate the tips.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I use the subscription cards out of magazines for stencils. Cut the pattern out with a Zacto knife. I also like to 'free-hand' dots. I don't like the mechanical look of a stenciled dot. I'm sure it doesn't matter to the fish, it's just a personal preference.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I use the subscription cards out of magazines for stencils. Cut the pattern out with a Zacto knife. I also like to 'free-hand' dots. I don't like the mechanical look of a stenciled dot. I'm sure it doesn't matter to the fish, it's just a personal preference.


Well after talking to the charter captains I believe the paint on blades is the same as lures. More for fisherman then the fish. LOL After all fish always strike up. And any thing above you in the water looks black. I like the card idea and will try thanks. By the way here are a couple free patterns you can download and print out.
http://www.tacklemaking.com/maskingpatterns.pdf


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Viper before your prime and paint you wont to wipe the blades clean and scuff them a little so the paint will stick.Then clean them from all oil and dirt.I do this with an alcohol pad.Know your ready to paint.Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Windex is a great cleaner and prep also. I take all the blades I'm going to paint, put them in a solo cup with Windex, slosh them around a bit, then rinse with hot water. Clean, quick, and no water spots.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

at my local mall, there is a person who airbrushes t-shirts, hats, ect...... there may be somesome who does that at a mall close to you???? if there is, ask them if they can give you some lessons?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tried a few today. Just experimenting. Didnt cat right looked like the windex didnt remove all the oil. Try alchaol tomorrow. Bought some clear lacualer for coating.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I never use any kind of cleaning agents for blade prepping. I use a clean cotton rag (cut up t shirt), drop the blade in it, and move it around with my fingers (thumb in the cup of the blade), for five seconds. Never had a problem. I've tried the rattle can lacquer as a clear coat. It doesn't last long.


----------

